# PC shuts off when playing Division 2



## Infynitee (Apr 27, 2019)

Hey all, 

So over this past week ive run into an issue where i'll be playing the new Division 2 game and out of nowhere my PC will just randomly shut off. The game doesn't crash, there is no BSOD, no errors beforehand or anything.
It's simply like the power cable has been pulled out of the PC. 

The odd thing is it's only started to happen over this past week and coincidentally enough always around 20 minutes or so into the game. It also doesn't happen all the time and it only seems to be when i run the Division 2. Ive tried other intensive PC games likes Destiny 2 and i can run it for hours and have no issues at all running it at max settings. 

My initial research all points to the obvious one of being an overheating issue but my entire system is watercooled and while playing games ill have temp displays running. All the obvious components ie GPU, CPU mobo temps are all under 45 ish degrees Celsius on average right up until the point the PC shuts off.

The next thing i thought of was maybe the CPU isn't getting the right voltages etc so ive reset any aftermarket OC, upgraded the bios, upgraded chipset and hardware drivers but still no luck.

Ive also done dxdiags, looked at windows error logs, RAM module tests, CPU stress tests etc and everything seems to be in working order.

Any ideas on what the next steps to take are would be great. 

Here are my PC specs:

AMD Ryzen 7 1700 @ 3.2Ghz
Gigabyte AX370-Gaming K7
NVIDIA GTX 1080 Ti 12Gb
32Gb Corsair DDR4 @ 3000Mhz
850W EVGA P2 PSU


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 27, 2019)

You're not alone with this problem, evidently and many have solved the problem by going through the game files verification process in Uplay or even running the game in DX11 instead of DX12.
Try that first.


----------



## Infynitee (Apr 27, 2019)

Really? thats both concerning and a relief. I have seen many threads about the game itself crashing... but causing your entire PC to shut off is a new one for me. 

I don't believe my game was ever running in with DX12 but ill give both of those a go.


----------



## Vya Domus (Apr 27, 2019)

PSU could be giving out. Can you turn on the PC right away after this happens ?


----------



## Regeneration (Apr 27, 2019)

Sounds like PSU overheating, or failing.


----------



## Infynitee (Apr 27, 2019)

Vya Domus said:


> PSU could be giving out. Can you turn on the PC right away after this happens ?



I thought that too, but I wouldve thought that if it was a hardware problem it would be happening more consistently when im playing other games too. 
I don't have an issue with turning the PC on immediately afterwards and everything starts as like it would from a cold boot. 

Ive even checked the inside of my PC when it has shutdown and i can still touch all the main components with my hand.


----------



## 27MaD (Apr 27, 2019)

If what @Splinterdog  said didn't work , try to set anything overclocked to the default values , I would've suspected the power supply but i can see that you have an 850W EVGA unit.


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 27, 2019)

There are numerous threads on Reddit about this problem, so I suspect it's a problem with the game.

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/thedivision/comments/b6ppxh


----------



## Vya Domus (Apr 27, 2019)

I can't possibly see how a game could cause a shutdown without any hardware fault. 



27MaD said:


> but i can see that you have an 850W EVGA unit.



And ? Stuff brakes.


----------



## Infynitee (Apr 27, 2019)

Quick update. Verified the game files and everything looked good. Fired up the game and barely had enough time to go into the settings to see that I'm already using DX11 and boom, immediate shutdown. Wasn't even loaded into the game, this was just the game menu.

Turned the PC back on, immediately loaded up the game again and ran the benchmark test that it has. Got through the whole thing easy. Ive attached the benchmark results too. 

I'm going to try using DX12 and see if that changes anything.



Vya Domus said:


> I can't possibly see how a game could cause a shutdown without any hardware fault.



I normally would agree with you. I also wouldve thought that if it was a hardware issue though it would be happening more consistently and also with other games, not just the Division. 

Earlier today after multiple unsuccessful attempts and restarts, i opted to play Destiny 2 instead and had no issues for a couple of hours of game time there.


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 27, 2019)

Vya Domus said:


> I can't possibly see how a game could cause a shutdown without any hardware fault.
> 
> 
> 
> And ? Stuff brakes.


I've seen games shut down a PC with no hardware fault at least twice recently.
A customer brought his high end, almost new PC into my workshop because PUBG was shutting down the PC almost immediately on starting up the game. The PC actually turned itself off.
All drivers were up to date, as was the BIOS and the game was on the latest patch. I couldn't fix that problem, unfortunately.
Then, some weeks later I bought Homefront The Revolution from Steam - same problem on my PC, all up to date - PC shuts itself down completely. I couldn't find any solution to that either so I returned the game and got a refund.
It happens, believe me - even if your PC is in 100% working condition.
Some may say, reinstall Windows, but that really is a sledgehammer to crack a nut. No thanks.


----------



## Infynitee (Apr 27, 2019)

Another update: DX12 didnt seem to fix the issue, just shutdown again as soon as i got into the game. 

I've been monitoring my temps throughout it all and even with the game running in the background they're all still well below any concerns.

I've attached a screenshot of system temps of just after another shutdown. My boot time is approx 20 seconds so i wouldnt imagine if any of the components were getting so hot as to shut the computer off, they would have had enough time to cool down and allow my to reboot the PC in such a short time. Not to mention as to show some of these low temps too.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Apr 27, 2019)

use sth like 50-70% on power limit slider in afterburner and see what happens.
maybe other games don't load that gpu that much,try using 200% resolution scale in destiny 2 and see if you get the same shutdown result as in division 2.
frankly tho,I'd be a little concerned,if the psu is bad it migh take the gpu with it.but might be a problem with the card itself.


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 27, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> use sth like 50-70% on power limit slider in afterburner and see what happens.
> maybe other games don't load that gpu that much,try using 200% resolution scale in destiny 2 and see if you get the same shutdown result as in division 2.
> frankly tho,I'd be a little concerned,if the psu is bad it migh take the gpu with it.but might be a problem with the card itself.


That's not helpful at all, especially since the OP has reset any overclocks to default. His HW Monitor shot looks normall and there's no reason to belive that his PSU is faulty.
I'm betting that this isn't a hardware problem at all, especially since I've seen reports of this kind of crash affecting PS4s as well.
It might help toggling the full screen options?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 27, 2019)

Ran across this.  Hope it helps????


> Windows is set by default to shut down upon a critical error, my gtx 970 was drawing over 100% tdp under heavy loads playing the witcher which windows was seeing as a critical error and was shutting down my pc. Go into control panel, then to system, then advanced system settings, click settings under startup and recovery section, and then just untick the box that says automatically restart. Good Luck hope it works for you too. I closely monitored all temps after I did this and never saw anything to be alarmed about you may want to do the same, also never again did I see a shutdown during playtime.


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 27, 2019)

That's worth a try.
I came across this video claiming to have found the solution: reset all overclocks to default and set your Windows pagefile to 10Gb min and 50Gb max.
They claim it works and solves the crash problem.


----------



## Regeneration (Apr 27, 2019)

If there are other reports of the same issue, its probably a game bug. Just wait until it gets fixed.

There are other online FPS games to play in the mean time.


----------



## Eskimonster (Apr 27, 2019)

i tryed it once in world of tanks that my pc rebooted of no reason. Tho it did not shut down.


----------



## psyko12 (Apr 27, 2019)

Welcome to my world, ever since a few patches ago around last week of March to early April, the game became a hot pile of CTD's and long boot times.

If you checked reddit and ubi tech support forums for TCTD2 there are a bunch of posts regarding to this problem.
I was just doing some dailies and a few stutter then BSOD (first time this game locked up my machine completely). This happened after the 25th patch which fixed nothing and made the game boot up times longer.

I can live with the CTD's but now it takes ages to get back in, literally you can take a dump, prepare coffee or tea and get back to see if you have made it into the character selection screen.

Ubi/Massive is aware of it but maybe they don't know how to fix it. A lot of the posts users were  pointing to is it's memory leak.
Gah it was ok when it came out, now it's feels like Anthem is better game client stability wise.


----------



## Ware (Apr 27, 2019)

Infynitee said:


> if it was a hardware issue though it would be happening more consistently and also with other games
> Ive tried other intensive PC games likes Destiny 2


Games can use hardware in different ways.  Destiny 2 is way less demanding than Division 2 - like not even close.
Failing hardware often behaves inconsistently, especially hard to nail down to PSU.
PC shutting down is not normal even for some poorly coded game.
If you PC is shutting down like that it's not good.  Your drives could get corrupted - try not to keep doing it 
I have no crashes in Division 2 -not even in beta, so I reject the idea that it's some wide spread general problem with the game.
You could try to reduce all settings if Div2 to minimum everything and see if it lasts longer.
I'd test with different PSU and then if needed GPU.  I'd test on a clean install with only Div2 installed.
Good luck!


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 27, 2019)

Ware said:


> Games can use hardware in different ways.  Destiny 2 is way less demanding than Division 2 - like not even close.
> Failing hardware often behaves inconsistently, especially hard to nail down to PSU.
> PC shutting down is not normal even for some poorly coded game.
> If you PC is shutting down like that it's not good.  Your drives could get corrupted - try not to keep doing it
> ...


You're talking nonsense I'm afraid. Just because your set up works ok, that doesn't mean there isn't a problem, which there clearly is with this game.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 27, 2019)

FWIW, I had The Dicision 2 just quit on me as well.  At that time, my RAM was completely maxed out at 16gigs.  Seems suspicious.  It happened a couple times.  Either it is a complete RAM hog unless you lower settings to “cloudy soup” level, or there is a memory leak.

Based on the number of times I have read of this issue, it probably belongs in the Games section.


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 27, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> FWIW, I had The Dicision 2 just quit on me as well.  At that time, my RAM was completely maxed out at 16gigs.  Seems suspicious.  It happened a couple times.  Either it is a complete RAM hog unless you lower settings to “cloudy soup” level, or there is a memory leak.
> 
> Based on the number of times I have read of this issue, it probably belongs in the Games section.


That could be why many have suggested a humungous page file?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 27, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> That could be why many have suggested a humungous page file?


Possibly so.  Rather than do that, I can just wait for a patch to fix this problem.


----------



## kastriot (Apr 27, 2019)

Interesting  i googled a little and i am seeing only PC with AMD Ryzen cpus having this issue, anyone with Intel cpu having same problems?


----------



## psyko12 (Apr 27, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> Possibly so.  Rather than do that, I can just wait for a patch to fix this problem.


Some advanced users pointing to how it mishandles ram and pagefile.

EDIT: if you have osd for afterburner or any monitoring app that can show ram usage, in the span of a few hours from 8-10gb it will eat up the entire 16 (of my system) then CTD.



kastriot said:


> Interesting  i googled a little and i am seeing only PC with AMD Ryzen cpus having this issue, anyone with Intel cpu having same problems?



Not really brand specific, if you go to their forums (ubi) and check threads there, different configs various errors/CTD/BSoDs


----------



## Voluman (Apr 27, 2019)

With the beta i had memory errors on every quit. It said (Random memory addres) cant write, blabla, but no shutdown.


----------



## kastriot (Apr 27, 2019)

Can you enable debug mode in nvidia cp and try game?


----------



## Powerrrrrrr (Apr 27, 2019)

Are you using two power cables to the 1080Ti or just one cable with two connectors? If latter, try former.

And yes, I've read Splinterdog's blinkered comments that it absolutely can have nothing to do with power, but truth is some people had to swap PSU because of The Division 2 and spikes in power draw. So bugs in coding are not the only possible cause. Cheap PSUs mind you, nothing like an EVGA P2 850, but they were fine when benchmarking and in other games. 

Early units of the Seasonic Focus Plus were doing similar with Vega 56 and 64 GPUs, not because they were faulty but because of strict, too strict perhaps, protections, kicking in when a large power draw spike was registered. They were being interpreted as an unwanted surge in other words. It's not that the total wattage was being exceeded by any means, just that something like a surge was being registered on a certain output (or rail if multi-rail).

You've been given good advice to try elsewhere. No need to not rule out a power delivery issue just because Splinterdog insists it must be the other option and lambasts anyone who recommends something else to try. The sooner you rule out one thing, the more you can focus on another, regardless of what it ends up being.


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 27, 2019)

I'd still put money on this being a bug in the game, which I haven't bought yet, but probably will do when the price comes down.
And I'd almost certainly rule out a power delivery issue, especially with this PSU.
https://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=220-P2-0850-X1


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 27, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> I'd still put money on this being a bug in the game, which I haven't bought yet, but probably will do when the price comes down.
> And I'd almost certainly rule out a power delivery issue, especially with this PSU.
> https://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=220-P2-0850-X1


And especially since my UPS has a voltage readout. My system is never even getting close to an unstable amount of power draw.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 28, 2019)

Reseat cooler get another psu


----------



## Bones (Apr 28, 2019)

I agree - Could be the PSU is wimping out once the game tries to do something amounting to a sudden load spike on the hardware and it just crashes on the spot.

I've always over-spec'ed my power needs concerning a PSU for that very reason, the unit doesn't have to work as hard overall meaning it will potentially last longer and be capable of handling the "Hit" of a sudden load spike.
Having a unit work at or close to 100% all the time isn't good for it in the long run, normally about 80% is optimum for it.

This is how I'd do it if it was my system:
*Add up your system's total power needs in wattage* including waterpump and all else and then overspec by at least 100W, perhaps 200W to be sure it has headroom for absorbing these hits. If you want to go even further above that it's up to you but a capacity of 200W's over the system's basic wattage demand should suffice with ease.

And _definitely_ get a *quality* PSU unit, that above all else even if you don't overspec what you decide to get.

That's just how I do it and have never had an issue to date with PSU's over 10 years old still going strong.


----------



## Infynitee (Apr 28, 2019)

Okay so i was about to write up a response to all the things ive tried that hasn't worked just as i was testing one more thing out.

I tried bumping everything in destiny 2 to its max setting - there wasn't much left since i already run it mostly on max bar a few settings. I bumped the render resolution to 200% and about 5 minutes after that, the same issue. PC turned off.

So now i definitely believe it to be a hardware issue since ive managed to replicate it across multiple games. Now i need to just figure out what component is causing me the issue.

I've run MSI Afterbunner / Kombuster GPU tests for over 20 minutes and that seems to be working perfectly fine. It barely hit 40 degrees Celsius while averaging a 96% load. I did notice that the GPU power would occasionally hit about 100%, up to a maxium of 103.5% at times. That being said Athe stress test wasn't even using 1GB of VRAM.

I also used a power supply calculator to ensure i have enough wattage from my PSU and i have more than enough if this is accurate. My results are below:

OuterVision PSU Calculator part list

*Motherboard:* Desktop
*Socket:* Socket AM4
*CPU:* 1 x AMD Ryzen 7 1700
*CPU Speed:* 3000MHz
*CPU Vcore:* 1.1V
*CPU Utilization:* 90%
*Memory:* 4 x 8GB DDR4 Module
*Video Card Set 1:* 1 x NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti
*Core Clock:* 1480MHz
*Memory Clock:* 1251MHz
*Storage:* 1 x M.2 SSD
*Storage:* 1 x SSD
*Storage:* 1 x SSD
*Other Device:* 1 x Fan Controller Device
*Other Device:* 4 x USB 2.0 Device
*Keyboard:* 1 x Gaming Keyboard
*Mouse:* 1 x Gaming Mouse
*Fan:* 5 x 120mm
*Fan:* 1 x 140mm
*Liquid Cooling Pump:* 1 x EKWB EK-D5 Revo
*Computer Utilization:* 4 hours per day
*Gaming / Heavy 3D Application Time:* 4 hours per day
*Monitor:* 1 x LED 27 inches

*Load Wattage:* 501W
*Recommended Wattage:* 551W
*Amperage:* +3.3V: 11.5A, +5V: 13.1A, +12V: 33.1A
*Recommended UPS Rating:* 1000VA
_Generated by OuterVision PSU Calculator 2019-04-27 09:06:44.0_

What are people's thoughts?


----------



## psyko12 (Apr 28, 2019)

^ Must be something with your set up then, if it happens with another game. My only problem is with the Division 2 nothing else.

Try and check out what others have already pointed out might be a PSU/power problem, do you have a mate whom you can borrow a PSU to test?

P.S. also suggest to fill out system specs in the user cp panel for future troubleshooting / reference purposes.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 28, 2019)

Is your memory on the QVL list? Check your memory even more so since you have all 4 slots populated. It might be a case of increasing NB or imc voltage 

Just throwing it out there.


----------



## Infynitee (Apr 28, 2019)

psyko12 said:


> ^ Must be something with your set up then, if it happens with another game. My only problem is with the Division 2 nothing else.
> 
> Try and check out what others have already pointed out might be a PSU/power problem, do you have a mate whom you can borrow a PSU to test?
> 
> P.S. also suggest to fill out system specs in the user cp panel for future troubleshooting / reference purposes.



I've since reset all my RAM timings back to default and then run Destiny 2 again. Had no issues since so that might have been causing an issue? Still not 100% sure tbh. I'm filling out a tech support / RMA for the PSU to see if I can rule that out as the problem.



FreedomEclipse said:


> Is your memory on the QVL list? Check your memory even more so since you have all 4 slots populated. It might be a case of increasing NB or imc voltage
> 
> Just throwing it out there.



Well looks like my RAM isn't listed on the QVL for my motherboard, which when i was first purchasing all the parts i would have sworn it was, but maybe i overlooked that?

Either way it has been running fine for almost 2 years now and this has been the first issue with it. 
Do have any guides or information how i would go about increasing the NB / imc voltage?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 28, 2019)

I'm not familiar with the amd platform so somebody else would need to advise you how to increase voltages


Or just use Google


----------



## Sadha (Apr 28, 2019)

Few days ago, while playing Watch Dogs 2 (Ubisoft Title), my game will just black out and return me onto the desktop. Thinking it was something to do with Steam (bought it on) interfering with Uplay, I checked it again by running the game and the application will crash. This is due when the Gerforce Experience Shadowplay pop-up appearing after the Steam and Uplay pop-ups and then the game will crash.

I uninstalled Geforce experience and the problem went away. Try Uninstalling Geforce Experience and to see whether the problem goes away.


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 28, 2019)

I haven't dabbled in The Division 2 too much yet, but I will say the following:

- The Division 1 was notorious for inexplicable crashes as well
- The Division 2 private beta crashed on startup, never got to play it, tried several GPU driver versions...
- The engine is homebrew, in-house Massive work (in other words not your 8651950'th iteration of AnvilNext or Dunia)
- Game is online-based

As an end user The Division was always problematic to troubleshoot. It either worked properly or it was utter shite. Massive is also known to have its issues getting the game into a proper state. I'm not sure how they can still have such major problems this late in a dev cycle, but its not new for the company.

Just wait this out, don't waste time and definitely don't replace hardware.


----------



## trog100 (Apr 28, 2019)

kastriot said:


> Interesting  i googled a little and i am seeing only PC with AMD Ryzen cpus having this issue, anyone with Intel cpu having same problems?



i am on intel with no problems apart from the ridiculously long initial load times getting to the home screen.. i timed mine yesterday.. nearly four minutes from hitting the start button to getting in the game.. that is from a very fast nvme drive..

i have close to 100 hours play time with no crashes or instability.. the load times are that bad i now play windowed and leave the game running minimized at the home screen.. 

trog

ps.. take note i wont even attempt to guess what the OPs problem is.. it could be any f-cking thing..

when the game is running i do see just under 12 gigs of system ram in use.. i have 32 gigs and run with no swap file..


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 28, 2019)

trog100 said:


> i am on intel with no problems apart from the ridiculously long initial load times getting to the home screen.. i timed mine yesterday.. nearly four minutes from hitting the start button to getting in the game.. that is from a very fast nvme drive..
> 
> i have close to 100 hours play time with no crashes or instability.. the load times are that bad i now play windowed and leave the game running minimized at the home screen..
> 
> ...



iv had no issues on my rig, but can also mention it does load it quite a bit.

With that said OP just said he was able to replicate with destiny 2 on high. IMO this is a hardware issue. Im not sure if this is an Ryzen circle jerk or what. But if there are random games crashing under load,

- Get OCCT/prime95 and beat the shit out of the CPU/GPU (bonus points for running OCCT in PSU mode and doing both)
- Run memory tests
- check event logs (probably just kernel power 41 which is 99% of the time hardware 1% of the time its probably chipset drivers and you have some serious software gremlins at that point)
- use CDI or gsmart and take a peek at the drives for good measure.

come on TPU your better than this, a machine shuts down under load get this guy to test it. A "test" isnt running another incomparable video game.


----------



## trog100 (Apr 28, 2019)

if i could not reproduce the fault elsewhere only in this one game i would put it down to the game.. i would like to be of more help but i cant.. the game plays fine for me on my intel system..

trog


----------



## lexx123 (Apr 29, 2019)

Infynitee said:


> Hey all,
> 
> So over this past week ive run into an issue where i'll be playing the new Division 2 game and out of nowhere my PC will just randomly shut off. The game doesn't crash, there is no BSOD, no errors beforehand or anything.
> It's simply like the power cable has been pulled out of the PC.
> ...


i have the same thing with a 2080 ti and 430.39 drivers. My screen loose signal and graphic card fans spin up to max level. It's the first time wich my pc do that.


----------



## trog100 (Apr 29, 2019)

lexx123 said:


> i have the same thing with a 2080 ti and 430.39 drivers. My screen loose signal and graphic card fans spin up to max level. It's the first time wich my pc do that.


 
in your case i would be tempted RMA your graphics card..

trog


----------



## lexx123 (Apr 29, 2019)

trog100 said:


> in your case i would be tempted RMA your graphics card..
> 
> trog


yes i think too but it's just happen one time. before that, last week i see space invanders artifact just one time too. after reboot my pc run normally.


----------



## francisw19 (Apr 29, 2019)

trog100 said:


> i am on intel with no problems apart from the ridiculously long initial load times getting to the home screen.. i timed mine yesterday.. nearly four minutes from hitting the start button to getting in the game.. that is from a very fast nvme drive..
> 
> i have close to 100 hours play time with no crashes or instability.. the load times are that bad i now play windowed and leave the game running minimized at the home screen..
> 
> ...



FWIW, I've got the same experience here - 8700K and GTX1080.  I'm only 4-5 hours in, though. But, so far, it's been very smooth and no issues apart from the brutal load times.


----------



## trog100 (Apr 29, 2019)

one bug that has come to light.. i am at level 30 and have a fancy sniper rifle.. at first i thought it was me doing something wrong but it seems they have forgotten to include ammo drops for the bloody thing.. i am now carrying this thing around empty.. he he

trog


----------



## erocker (Apr 29, 2019)

trog100 said:


> one bug that has come to light.. i am at level 30 and have a fancy sniper rifle.. at first i thought it was me doing something wrong but it seems they have forgotten to include ammo drops for the bloody thing.. i am now carrying this thing around empty.. he he
> 
> trog


There's a "perk" where it makes some enemies drop ammo for your specialized weapon. You get it right next to the SHD guy at the White House.


----------



## trog100 (Apr 29, 2019)

i dont see it and have pretty much all the upgrades and perks there are.. the only way i have found to get ammo for it is to swap it for another special weapon and then select it again.. it comes loaded with six rounds.. i have been lugging it around for a few hours play and havnt found enough ammo to make it useful.. 

trog


----------



## flmatter (Apr 29, 2019)

trog100 said:


> i have been lugging it around for a few hours play and havnt found enough ammo to make it useful


As soon as I am done grinding for the nemesis rifle I will be change spec's.


----------



## John Naylor (May 2, 2019)

Any indication in Event Viewer at the time of the shutdowns ?


----------



## Infynitee (May 4, 2019)

Solaris17 said:


> iv had no issues on my rig, but can also mention it does load it quite a bit.
> 
> With that said OP just said he was able to replicate with destiny 2 on high. IMO this is a hardware issue. Im not sure if this is an Ryzen circle jerk or what. But if there are random games crashing under load,
> 
> ...



Thanks for all the help and suggestions everyone and sorry for the late reply.  Solaris, I've been running OCCT for the last few days and havent been noticing any issues. Ive done PSU tests and CPU / GPU stress tests and havent been able to replicate the issue during these tests.

I've booted into safe mode and ran a driver uninstall utility, and then reinstalling all the GPU drivers. I've also disabled g-sync and played around with a few NVIDIA settings.

The biggest change though is ive set the game to run in windowed mode and capped the FPS to 80. ( I have a 144Hz monitor and and was normally hitting above 100fps ).

Since then i havent had an unexpected shutdown or any game crashes. Hard to say what exactly was the trigger, but at least for now i can play my game.

*EDIT: *

Annndddd i've jinxed myself.
Not even 20 minutes after I posted the above, I had another shutdown, the first ive had all week -_-


----------



## erocker (May 4, 2019)

Yeah. Capping your FPS also decreased the load on the PSU. You still come to those times though when it still needs all the load it can get and *poof*.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 4, 2019)

Try known good parts since your rig is being a potato.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (May 4, 2019)

Random shuts downs, always check PSU first if temps are in check.

Cpu can thermtrip and so can the VRMs. If neither is even close to those temps (100c +) then you have a talk with the power supply. "Like, Hey man, what's the deal? You running too hot? Does my bad-ass rig draw too much power?" 
I found my 1000w PSU to run hot when drawing some good loads. So I upgraded the fan. I never had any shuts downs, but figure keep the PSU cool so I have no worries.


----------



## moproblems99 (May 5, 2019)

I would be having a hard look at the PSU since you were able to reproduce on Destiny 2.

And slightly off topic, is Division 2 worth buying.  Huge void for me right now after the unexpectedly GREAT Metro Exodus has been finished.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 5, 2019)

moproblems99 said:


> And slightly off topic, is Division 2 worth buying. Huge void for me right now after the unexpectedly GREAT Metro Exodus has been finished.


Personally, I say no. It will be a letdown to you.  It’s pretty much the same formula as The Division, just set in DC.  Now if you are all about location, cool.  They did make it so you can play as SP much further than the first one, but graphics feel like a step down from the first one. 

Of course95% of games will suck for you for awhile after Exodus.   I actually enjoyed it just as much the 2nd time, so there is always that!


----------



## trog100 (May 5, 2019)

i would say its worth buying.. plenty of action but you wont get far trying to go it alone.. 

trog


----------



## Solaris17 (May 5, 2019)

trog100 said:


> i would say its worth buying.. plenty of action but you wont get far trying to go it alone..
> 
> trog


I beat the game solo because I hate playing with people. But division playability has nothing to do with OPs problem.


----------



## trog100 (May 5, 2019)

Solaris17 said:


> I beat the game solo because I hate playing with people. But division playability has nothing to do with OPs problem.



true but this thread cant offer any more help to the OP problem than it already has..

trog


----------



## advanced3 (May 6, 2019)

trog100 said:


> i would say its worth buying.. plenty of action but you wont get far trying to go it alone..
> 
> trog



Not to mention the boredom of playing solo.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 6, 2019)

So has the person done anything to correct their problem because it seems we are going in circles here.


----------



## trog100 (May 6, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> So has the person done anything to correct their problem because it seems we are going in circles here.



apart from general division chat i dont think we are going  anywhere..

trog


----------



## Infynitee (May 6, 2019)

i've been in contact with EVGA - my PSU manufacturer and im going to fill out an RMA for the PSU. When that arrives ill be able to rule out if its the PSU or another component.


----------

